# XL accidently ordered



## JaniceCT (Aug 20, 2015)

You get a call to pick up an XL ride 15+ mins away. After you arrive only one person gets in. As you drive away you think to yourself that your pax probably accidently ordered XL instead of X. What do you do if anything at all?


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

Nothing you can do...if you ask if they ordered XL they either don't want to reorder X and wait or insist they ordered X take the XL ride anyway and blame uber and rate low. Now I don't even mention it. Some folks do only order XL just to have a larger car as it is a hefty jump in price to order black/SUV and some of the select cars are small. These are my best pax.


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

Uber X might have been surging. Might have been cheaper to take XL.


----------



## krytenTX (May 7, 2015)

uberguuber said:


> Uber X might have been surging. Might have been cheaper to take XL.


Um... They ALL surge at the same time....


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Happens all the time. Sometimes they know what they did, sometimes they don't. Best for you to just say nothing as there is nothing to be done about it and you don't want your passenger to feel like an idiot. If they complain to Uber, well, there isn't anything to be done about it -- it's 100% up to the passenger to select X or XL. Next time, they need to make sure they know what they are ordering.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

JaniceCT said:


> You get a call to pick up an XL ride 15+ mins away. After you arrive only one person gets in. As you drive away you think to yourself that your pax probably accidently ordered XL instead of X. What do you do if anything at all?


Worse than just one person getting in is then they only need to go a block, and you're thinking, "I just drove 15 minutes to take 1 person a block and yet there were 20 X cars in the neighborhood! What a waste!" Lol

I've had that happen more than once.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

krytenTX said:


> Um... They ALL surge at the same time....


I've seen surge only on one platform (XL vs. X) frequently, they sometimes surge at the same time, but it appears to be completely independent based on supposed demand.

Perhaps Austin is run different than Dallas.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

I never say anything. Most single pax that order XL know what they are doing.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

If they order XL and meant X, I don't say anything. But if they mention it I just tell them to email Uber to ask for a credit because I don't handle billing.

Now if they order an X, see my van and try to get 6 pax, then I tell them they only ordered an X, for insurance reasons I can only take 4 pax. If they want to cancel and request an XL it should go to me but if it doesn't they have to wait for the driver it is assigned to.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> If they order XL and meant X, I don't say anything. But if they mention it I just tell them to email Uber to ask for a credit because I don't handle billing.
> 
> Now if they order an X, see my van and try to get 6 pax, then I tell them they only ordered an X, for insurance reasons I can only take 4 pax. If they want to cancel and request an XL it should go to me but if it doesn't they have to wait for the driver it is assigned to.


Don't do that! Go ahead and take the 6. Wait awhile so they have time to rate you. Then have Uber adjust the fare to an XL. Uber actually prefers you do this to avoid confusion.

They will reply to your email with something like this:

Thank you for reaching out! I've adjusted the fare to $67.48, which reflects the time and distance of this trip at uberXL rates.

This adjustment is now visible on your Partner Dashboard and in the Uber Partner app under 'Trip History'. It will also be visible on your next payment statement.

If you encounter more than four riders when uberX is requested, please continue to write in to us, as you did here, instead of asking the rider to request for an uberXL again, as that often causes confusion. The easiest way to do this is directly through the Partner App 'Help' page.

I appreciate your professionalism and understanding. If there is anything else I can help, please let me know. Uber on!​


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I have done that in the past. Honestly got to be more of a pain than it was worth, especially after one incident where I had to go back and forth with the rep because they couldn't do the math correctly. Also meant to say this was something that used to happen, haven't drove Uber for almost a month. All Lyft now and have only had this happen once.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

JaniceCT said:


> You get a call to pick up an XL ride 15+ mins away. After you arrive only one person gets in. As you drive away you think to yourself that your pax probably accidently ordered XL instead of X. What do you do if anything at all?


Be happy don't even think twice. Your car is much nicer than most


----------



## BuberXL (Oct 2, 2015)

uberguuber said:


> Uber X might have been surging. Might have been cheaper to take XL.


Yes, I see this all the time that when X is surging, XL requests come and I have confirmed it by asking multiple PAX's.

ALSO: 


krytenTX said:


> Um... They ALL surge at the same time....


NO, you are gravely mistaken! 
Get the PAX App and check out that they surge at different times a lot. OR you can just check the Ping itself. You are in a RED ZONE with surge showing 1x or higher while your Ping will NOT be!


----------



## dfmars01 (Nov 4, 2015)

I've picked up several small groups for an XL ride, and even had one guy say he didn't want to risk riding in a Prius. Three good sized men, and my SUV made for a much more comfortable ride. Othwise, I never say anything. The pax should know how to select x vs XL, as well as estimate their fare. I wasn't aware that Uber would compensate us for an x ride when more than four people are riding. I could have taken advantage of that a few times! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

JaniceCT said:


> You get a call to pick up an XL ride 15+ mins away. After you arrive only one person gets in. As you drive away you think to yourself that your pax probably accidently ordered XL instead of X. What do you do if anything at all?


I drive Black/SUV an occassional get riders who didn't realize they were ordering a black car. Military people don't make lot of money, so when I get a black car call, I call them to make sure they know what they ordered, sometimes they thank me and cancel, other times they actually wanted black car ( since no X's were available, which is often the case on Camp Pendleton ) I'd rather have them cancel than get a low rating.


----------



## f15015 (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm a big guy and the first time I used Uber as a PAX, I was worried I would get stuck with someone with a tiny car. Not bad for a short trip, but if I'm going on a longer trip 15+min (sometimes shorter depending on my mood), I wouldn't mind having a bigger car even as a single PAX for the extra leg room.

In other words, they PAX might be ordering the XL on purpose...


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I get single pax in my XL all the time, here are some reasons.

I was the closest Uber
They want more room
They prefer a larger vehicle for safety
They had bags


----------

